# HOOPS: March Madness & the Coaching Carousel



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

mcarthur said:


> TT,
> May provide comfort for the heart breaking loss by the Vols to Ohio State


I only wish it were that easy...

TT


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

TradTeacher said:


> I only wish it were that easy...
> 
> TT


Go Memphis Tigers


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

anglophile23 said:


> Go Memphis Tigers


Personally, I can't find a rooting interest in that game. I just can't stand Calapari. I suppose I'll like him less once he winds up at Kentucky (and, from what I'm hearing, it's not if but how soon...)...

TT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> Personally, I can't find a rooting interest in that game. I just can't stand Calapari. I suppose I'll like him less once he winds up at Kentucky (and, from what I'm hearing, it's not if but how soon...)...


I'm not sure that will happen. Donovan will have first bite at the apple then possibly Gillespie at Texas A&M. There are rumblings that the UK administration does not feel comfortable with Calipari's reputation. But who knows?

Believe it or not, there were actually fans calling for UK to hire Bruce Pearl, but I'd think the 20 point chokefest last night put an end to that nonsense.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I'm not sure that will happen. Donovan will have first bite at the apple then possibly Gillespie at Texas A&M. There are rumblings that the UK administration does not feel comfortable with Calipari's reputation. But who knows?
> 
> Believe it or not, there were actually fans calling for UK to hire Bruce Pearl, but I'd think the 20 point chokefest last night put an end to that nonsense.


Careful...them's fightin' words! I can assure you that Coach Pearl isn't going anywhere, loss or not.

I think Donovan will like having his name batted about if for no other reason than to get a bigger pay bump. Can you say $3 mil/per? If they win the title again, we may be looking at that exact scenario. Gillespie is probably more likely, as well as Mark Few at Gonzaga. I hear from a sportswriter friend of mine that he and the UK AD are close friends.

BTW, did you see that Randolph Morris signed with the Knicks? Looks like the defections at UK will continue:icon_smile_wink: ...

TT


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> Careful...them's fightin' words! I can assure you that Coach Pearl isn't going anywhere, loss or not.
> TT


Sorry TT. I can't get on the Pearl bandwagon. As an Illini alum, that scar runs deep. Still, not sure who is public enemy number one, Pearl or Sampson.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> Careful...them's fightin' words! I can assure you that Coach Pearl isn't going anywhere, loss or not. ...


I'm sure that Pearl will go nowhere until he goes the way of Green and Buzz. UT is certainly on the rise. I think y'all have almost as many NCAA tourney appearances as UK does championships now. Enjoy the moment in the sun. :biggrin2:

Donovan is certainly in the catbird's seat. Whatever happens, he's looking at big raise at the end of this season. He has put off signing his contract extension at UF, and dodging any and all questions about UK. There are rumors that an NBA jump is possible, too, although one would think he would have learned that lesson vicariously through Pitino.

(Perhaps an Interchange thread would be appropriate. If this line of posts continue here, I can move them all to a new thread there.)


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> (Perhaps an Interchange thread would be appropriate. If this line of posts continue here, I can move them all to a new thread there.)


Sounds good.

I love talkin' hoops...

TT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

.....


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Donovan is certainly in the catbird's seat. Whatever happens, he's looking at big raise at the end of this season. He has put off signing his contract extension at UF, and dodging any and all questions about UK. There are rumors that an NBA jump is possible, too, although one would think he would have learned that lesson vicariously through Pitino.


The Pitino lesson (also the Kruger one) is that there is only ever one reason to go to the NBA: *$$$$$$$$$$*

And it looks like Pitino and Kruger are proof that you can take all that money and come back to the NCAA later ...


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> I love talkin' hoops...
> 
> TT


TT,

With Alford leaving Iowa for New Mexico, do you think Pearl might be interested in coaching where he served under Dr. Tom Davis? Or do you think only BC, his alma mater, is the only school he'd leave for?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I've read rumors of a Pearl --> Iowa possibility.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I've read rumors of a Pearl --> Iowa possibility.


Look, I'm telling you that he isn't leaving for any other job. I know it's common practice in the sports media (of which my oldest friend is a member) to throw names out there and associate them with jobs, whether there's any basis to it or not.

Other than the Ernie and Bernie years, Tennessee basketball is non-existent. Pearl knows that he can *be* UT hoops for as long as he cares to do it. He is the entire face of this program. We have little to no tradition, other than failure. His ego is big enough where he recognizes this. If he went to Kentucky or Iowa or Michigan, schools with long winning traditions, he'd face the pressure and scrutiny from minute one. Look what that did to Tubby and Alford, two great coaches.

Do I think he'll be here forever? Probably not. But, can I see him here for the next 5-7 years? Absolutely. Taking any of the other jobs, at this point, is almost a lateral move. He returns his entire team, save for Dane, which will have Lofton as a senior All American and that great group of now sophmores, plus a great incoming freshman (Cameron Tatum) and J.P. Prince, a transfer from Arizona and Tayshaun's cousin. They were one basket away from the Elite 8. He's really on the verge of building something great here. Yeah, I know we're a "football school". But, a guy can dream can't he?...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I'll also use this space to congratulate my old friend, Lee Humphrey, on a terrific game yesterday. He is now the all-time leading three-point shooter in Florida history. Lee and I (and many others in the Maryville community) used to run in some great pick-up games. Wasn't it Buzz Peterson who said Lee couldn't play in the SEC? Oh, yeah, it was him. Just one more reason to love Coach Pearl...the fact that we don't have to listen to that dope anymore...

TT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

No question, Humphrey was smoking it yesterday. Unreal.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> Look, I'm telling you that he isn't leaving for any other job. I know it's common practice in the sports media (of which my oldest friend is a member) to throw names out there and associate them with jobs, whether there's any basis to it or not.
> 
> Other than the Ernie and Bernie years, Tennessee basketball is non-existent. Pearl knows that he can *be* UT hoops for as long as he cares to do it. He is the entire face of this program. We have little to no tradition, other than failure. His ego is big enough where he recognizes this. If he went to Kentucky or Iowa or Michigan, schools with long winning traditions, he'd face the pressure and scrutiny from minute one. Look what that did to Tubby and Alford, two great coaches.
> 
> ...


TT, I understand your enthusiasm for Pearl's results, they are difficult to argue. I'll temper it by adding that Illinois was in a similar position after the Flyin' Illini days, subsequent suspension, and Lou Do's lame duck status on campus.

We had a guy come in who could *be* the future face of Illini hoops. He had some solid recruiting classes and got the program back on the map. He left after four years and one regular season title to coach the Atlanta Hawks and is now the head coach at UNLV.

Enter another guy who could *be* the face of Illini hoops. He had some excellent recruiting classes, two regular season Big 10 titles, a trip to the Elite Eight... and is now the head coach at Kansas.

Yes, these guys have big egos. That's why they leave good situations, not the reason they stay. If Pearl is anything like most of his peers, UK is attractive, Michigan is attractive, the NBA is attractive and he'll leave because of his ego & talen, not stay. These guys get off on the challenge & the attention (Exhibit A: Pearl's shirtless appearance at the Lady Vol's game) and more often than not, leave a "good thing" and jump straight into the cauldren (usually lined with $$$).

If a good situation wasn't enough to keep guys like Pitino, Calipari, and Krueger (of all people!) from jumping to the NBA, then what will? Its the same for keeping them at the same school.

Howland from Pitt to UCLA
Monson from Gonzaga to Minnesota (now on the street)
Tubby Smith from Georgia to UK (now at Minn)
Self from U of I to Kansas
Roy Williams from Kansas to UNC
Sampson from OU to UI, etc...

All of these guys, among others, made the jump from "good situations" where they could be (in some cases were) the face of the program to programs they thought were inherently "better".

Who will we add this year? Donovan? Pearl? Gillespie at A&M? Lowery at SUI? Calipari? Few at Gonzaga? Brey at ND? Barnes at Texas? Crean at Marquette? All in good programs, all willing to listen to what's available for the $$$.

While I'm at it, I'll throw one on the UK fire: Huggins from K-State to UK. If the UK and their boosters want to win at all costs, he's their man.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Spin-
I agree 100%, but I'm not sure it came across that way in my last post. I know that Pearl will leave eventually; it's the nature of the profession. And, yes, he'll jump to a better, higher paying gig. I just don't think he'll leave so soon. Once he proves he can win and win consistently here, he'll move on. I understand that and will (maybe) be okay with it. 

My buddy who writes for the AJC tells me to watch Bill Self. He's already been linked to the Arkansas job (it'll open soon) because he wants out of Kansas and his wife is from Arkansas and has family there. He may throw his hat in the UK ring while he's at it. But, if he thinks the pressure to win in Lawrence is bad, wait until he goes to Lexington...

TT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

spinlps said:


> Howland from Pitt to UCLA
> Monson from Gonzaga to Minnesota (now on the street)
> Tubby Smith from Georgia to UK (now at Minn)
> Self from U of I to Kansas
> ...


With the exception of Williams going from Kansas to UNC I would argue that all of those are steps up (obviously not the UK to Minnesota move), but Williams was someone with strong ties to UNC so that move made sense, too. UK, Kansas, UCLA, IU, UNC and Duke are all 'destination' jobs unlike any others in the country. Those who leave them have some other reason such as Pitino to the NBA (he's said he regrets it--I believe him!), Knight was fired from IU, same with Lavin at UCLA (in over his head). Doherty was out of his league at UNC, etc.

Pearl won't be a long timer at UT, and while I recognize he wasn't as good a coach, Buzz was a _lot_ more likeable.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> Spin-
> I agree 100%, but I'm not sure it came across that way in my last post. I know that Pearl will leave eventually; it's the nature of the profession. And, yes, he'll jump to a better, higher paying gig. I just don't think he'll leave so soon. Once he proves he can win and win consistently here, he'll move on. I understand that and will (maybe) be okay with it.
> 
> My buddy who writes for the AJC tells me to watch Bill Self. He's already been linked to the Arkansas job (it'll open soon) because he wants out of Kansas and his wife is from Arkansas and has family there. He may throw his hat in the UK ring while he's at it. But, if he thinks the pressure to win in Lawrence is bad, wait until he goes to Lexington...
> ...


TT,

We're on the same page. To be fair to the coaches, its tough to not go for the gold when AD's and boosters are as fickle as they are. Stan Heath gets the axe after winning 20 games in the SEC, going deep in the SEC tourney and a bid to the Big Dance?

You're the 2nd person who has mentioned the Self to Arkansas to me today! Must be true.:icon_smile_wink:

spin


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> With the exception of Williams going from Kansas to UNC I would argue that all of those are steps up (obviously not the UK to Minnesota move), but Williams was someone with strong ties to UNC so that move made sense, too. UK, Kansas, UCLA, IU, UNC and Duke are all 'destination' jobs unlike any others in the country. Those who leave them have some other reason such as Pitino to the NBA (he's said he regrets it--I believe him!), Knight was fired from IU, same with Lavin at UCLA (in over his head). Doherty was out of his league at UNC, etc.
> 
> Pearl won't be a long timer at UT, and while I recognize he wasn't as good a coach, Buzz was a _lot_ more likeable.


Alan,

Agreed. I made that list to show that coaches are more than willing to leave "safe" situations and take on higher profile programs and the stress & scrutiny associated with them.

Re: Lavin, aside from his last year, I thought UCLA did OK (probably not enough for UCLA though) given an Elite 8 appearance, a handful of Sweet 16's & 20 game seasons, and killer recruiting classes = in over his head. Not to mention having the AD openly recruit Pitino while he was still head coach. If anything the AD made a mistake to base his long term decision to go with Lavin while he was interim coach after Harrick (a saint if there ever was one...) was fired.

Ahh well. Onto more positive posts...

How's everyone doing on their brackets? :icon_smile_big:

spin


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

Im still smarting from the football loss to Florida. Trust me, OSU bringing it home in hoops would go a long way in making me forget January.....


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm hearing Gillespie to Arkansas--has been made official? Honestly, that makes me a bit nervous as I was hoping for Gillespie as a back-up if Donovan turns us down.

Lavin never should have been made HC at UCLA, although I always hoped they'd give him a life long contract, along with Doherty at UNC and Davis at IU. I loved those guys! :biggrin2:

I think Arkansas was crazy to get rid of Heath after this season's accomplishments, but if they do land Gillespie it's probably an upgrade. Of course, when they hired Heath he was a hot property, and I think is a good coach. It's hard to feel too sorry for these guys, though, when you consider the money they're pulling in. Hazard pay, I guess.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> I'm hearing Gillespie to Arkansas--has been made official? Honestly, that makes me a bit nervous as I was hoping for Gillespie as a back-up if Donovan turns us down.
> 
> Lavin never should have been made HC at UCLA, although I always hoped they'd give him a life long contract, along with Doherty at UNC and Davis at IU. I loved those guys! :biggrin2:
> 
> I think Arkansas was crazy to get rid of Heath after this season's accomplishments, but if they do land Gillespie it's probably an upgrade. Of course, when they hired Heath he was a hot property, and I think is a good coach. It's hard to feel too sorry for these guys, though, when you consider the money they're pulling in. Hazard pay, I guess.


Now see, that makes zero sense to me. Hire hot shot, unproven (in the long term) coach. Replace with another hot shot, unproven coach. As good as Gillespie has been at UTEP and A&M, he's still only been a coach for what, four - five years and has yet to win anything aside from a WAC championship at UTEP. He's had good recruiting classes made up primarily of JUCO players and hasn't proven he can recruit 4 - 5 star four year players.

If I were him, I'd wait for Barnes to exit Texas (history says he will soon) and take the Longhorns over for long term.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Pearl won't be a long timer at UT, and while I recognize he wasn't as good a coach, Buzz was a _lot_ more likeable.


Sorry, but that just isn't the case. Buzz may have been liked more by administrative types, but the fans couldn't stand him. Even the players didn't like him too much. A good friend of mine was a grad assistant under him and has told me many a story about what a joke the players thought Buzz was. Plus, they had no confidence in his "system" because it changed from week to week. One week, they were a running team, then they were a half-court team. They had no true identity on offense or defense. I will give him all of the credit for putting the pieces in place for Pearl's early success. Well, maybe Buzz's staff. Either way, they got Lofton off the scrap heap, took JuJuan Smith as a walk on, took the heat for Dane Bradshaw, etc. He may not know how to coach talent, but he can surely spot it...

Hey, did you hear that Buzz was Michael Jordan's roommate in college?

Man, am I glad I don't have to hear about that anymore...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> I'm hearing Gillespie to Arkansas--has been made official? Honestly, that makes me a bit nervous as I was hoping for Gillespie as a back-up if Donovan turns us down. I think Arkansas was crazy to get rid of Heath after this season's accomplishments, but if they do land Gillespie it's probably an upgrade. Of course, when they hired Heath he was a hot property, and I think is a good coach. It's hard to feel too sorry for these guys, though, when you consider the money they're pulling in. Hazard pay, I guess.


I called my buddy in Atlanta and he hasn't heard anything about Gillespie to Arkansas. He's actually hearing that he'll stay at A&M but, like other guys, is leveraging other jobs against his current one for more money. You've already seen Calapari get more money out of this UK deal. Gillespie is a Texas guy who's taken a nothing program at A&M and quickly turned it into a winner. Who knows if he can sustain it. The word is still Self to Arkansas, but don't be surprised to see Arkansas try Greg Marshall at Winthrop...

TT


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Well, the AD at Arkansas needs to pull off a good hire after he canned Heath. I think it will be tough for them to top him, but we'll see. Self would be that kind of hire, of course.

Has your buddy gotten any scoop on UK?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Coaching Changes*

Lot's of them out there...

ESPN List of Coaching changes


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> Well, the AD at Arkansas needs to pull off a good hire after he canned Heath. I think it will be tough for them to top him, but we'll see. Self would be that kind of hire, of course.
> 
> Has your buddy gotten any scoop on UK?


Yeah, Broyles may have dropped the ball on firing Heath so soon. In the long run, it was probably a good move. But, he deserved another year with the season they had and what he returns. That is a school that a coach can really recruit well to and they put players in the NBA.

The scoop on UK is that they're going to wait out Donovan. Word is they're offering $3.5 mil a year for him to come to Lexington. For that kind of money, he should at least listen. I think that if they win the title again this year, he may consider jumping. He's losing most of that team to the draft, so I think there's a possibility he'll leave too...

TT


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

UPDATE: UT granted Iowa permission to talk to Pearl, but Pearl declined the interview. Issued a statement saying he couldn't be happier anywhere than UT. A new, longer contract from UT is imminent...

TT


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

spinlps said:


> While I'm at it, I'll throw one on the UK fire: Huggins from K-State to UK. If the UK and their boosters want to win at all costs, he's their man.


:icon_smile_big: ROFLMAO!

I love Huggy-Bear, and the rest of the bad boys! :devil: Something tells me UK wouldn't touch him with a barge-pole ...


----------



## NewYorkBuck (May 6, 2004)

As long as Matta stays at OSU I couldnt care less who coaches at UK.....


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

NewYorkBuck said:


> As long as Matta stays at OSU I couldnt care less who coaches at UK.....


+1 gazillion


----------



## JRR (Feb 11, 2006)

eg1 said:


> :icon_smile_big: ROFLMAO!
> 
> I love Huggy-Bear, and the rest of the bad boys! :devil: Something tells me UK wouldn't touch him with a barge-pole ...


Huggins was born in WV, so would be able to relate to the East KY fan base..

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bob_Huggins


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Self Denial*

KC Star Article on Arkansas's non-recruitment of the vagabond KU coach.


----------



## eg1 (Jan 17, 2007)

NewYorkBuck said:


> As long as Matta stays at OSU I couldnt care less who coaches at UK.....


As long as Duke is losing, I couldn't care less who coaches anywhere! :devil:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Altman gets cold feet at Arkansas, and it's revealed today that two players have been suspended for marijuana use.

And the big news: things are heating up on the Kentucky-Donovan front. I think we'll reel him in.

Oh, and congratulations to Florida...for the moment.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

My Michigan men in blue have snagged John Beilein from West Virginia. He was appropriately dressed in a blue suit and a blue and yellowish gold tie. (He did not visit the campus and did not have an opportunity to pick up a tie with maize in it.)

His organized offense will be a welcome improvement over what we have had recently.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

AlanC said:


> Altman gets cold feet at Arkansas, and it's revealed today that two players have been suspended for marijuana use.
> 
> And the big news: things are heating up on the Kentucky-Donovan front. I think we'll reel him in.
> 
> Oh, and congratulations to Florida...for the moment.


Sorry Alan, looks like Donavan is staying put. ESPN is also reporting that Huggins is leaving K-State after just one year to take the job at West Virginia, his alma mater.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I'm pretty ticked at Donovan. Not that he turned us down, but how he handled it. If he didn't want it a simple 'no' during the past week to ten days would have been good. Or maybe not saying 24 hours ago that if Kentucky offered he was interested. Bah!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It looks like we got a different Billy. I'll be happy with this one, if it pans out.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

AlanC said:


> It looks like we got a different Billy. I'll be happy with this one, if it pans out.


It has panned out. I think Gillispie is a good get for UK. He's a great recruiter, but he needs to work on those five-star guys Tubby leaves behind (Patrick Patterson could be a major player next year). Is it more than ironic that the new Kentucky coach used to coach UTEP, formerly Texas Western? Things just seem to come full circle, don't they...

Glad it's over, Alan?...

TT:teacha:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

TradTeacher said:


> Glad it's over, Alan?...


Ah, but it has only just begun! :biggrin2:

Color me blue and happy!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Hope it works out Alan. He was a masterful recruiter for Bill Self while at Illinois and, aside from the alcohol incidents, seems like a good guy. Pretty amazing that two "aw shucks" buddies are now head coaches at KU and UK.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Kansas has long been tied to the other of the 'Big Three' in college basketball, Kentucky and North Carolina. Both Rupp and Smith came from KU, and of course Naismath himself coached there. The ties are fitting, I think. I like it when Kentucky has KU and UNC on the schedule. Well, when we beat them, at least.


----------

